# Stolen Cat (3 legs,no tail, tiny right ear) - Bolton/Manchester



## Just AHead (Jul 9, 2011)

Our cat, called 'Tiger', is an inspirational little soldier who has had a hard life - but has kept surviving major injuries and events. Disabled, and utterly adorable, he seems to have fallen victim to his unique cuteness.

Since becoming missing a fortnight ago, two reliable witnesses have come forward - reporting him as having been taken away by two drunken women.

We are deeply concerned for his welfare. He may have been taken to any area of Manchester, Salford, Bolton, etc. Furthermore, _he urgently needs his current medication_.

*Please Help Find Him by Viewing, and Liking, His Facebook Page. * 
Disabled Tiger, kidnapped by drunks, needs Your help | Facebook

Pictures and further descriptions are on his Facebook Page. Briefly, he's a brown Tiger-like tabby with: missing front right leg + tiny disfigured right ear + no tail + his lower-back fur quickly becomes ungroomed.

_Many thanks_ for any help here, Just.


----------

